# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  1 ноября - Dance party "Dance! Dance" - Огни

## ChiChiK

1 ноября - 19:00 - Одесса | клуб "Огни" (Среднефонтанская 26)
Вход - 40грн | По спискам - 30грн ( vk.com/topic-43831286_27091272)

► DANCE PARTY. DANCE! DANCE! (Харьков, Украина)
vk.com/dancepartydancedance

Dance Party. Dance! Dance! снова отправляются в большой тур по городам России, Украины и Беларуси, чтобы презентовать всем слушателям новую программу из альбомов 2012 года в перемешку с хитами первых четырёх релизов. Группе всего 4 года, а за плечами группы уже 5 альбомов, 650тыс прослушиваний на last.fm, больше 100 концертов, 44тыс человек в группе вконтакте, разогревы Enter Shikari и Silverstein, а совсем скоро выход нового EP и около 50ти концертов в осеннем туре... Не пропусти шоу в своём городе!

Презентация нового EP - high 5 dude (2012) rusfolder.ru/files/32374868
rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4169525

Презентация альбома "That's The Way Aha Aha We Like It" (март 2012)
rusfolder.ru/29340690
rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3985790

► Списки:
http://vk.com/topic-43831286_27091272

► Афте-пати:
http://vk.com/partyrockod

----------

